# Famous Mason Of The Day



## MasonicTexan (Dec 16, 2010)

*Charles A. Lindbergh.  American Aviator, known as the "Lone  Eagle".  First man to fly solo from New York to Paris, France.  On this  history-making flight, he wore a square and compasses on his jacket.   His plane, Spirit of St. Louis, also bore a Masonic tag from his Lodge.   Raised in Keystone Lodge #243, Missouri in 1926. *


----------



## JTM (Dec 20, 2010)

anyone got a picture of the plane with the SnC?


----------



## MasonicTexan (Dec 20, 2010)

hmm... let me see what i can find.


----------



## MasonicTexan (Dec 26, 2010)

*12/26/10
*

*Sir  Walter Scott.  Writer.  Largely responsible for opening the doors in  the literary world to another Scottish writer and Mason, Robert Burns.   Scott was raised in Lodge St. David #36, Edinburgh, Scotland, a lodge in  which his father was also a member.  *


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 20, 2011)

Benedict Arnold.  Yes and no, who knows.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 20, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Benedict Arnold. Yes and no, who knows.



He was one of the best Colonial Generals and America's most famous traitor.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 20, 2011)

And, he could have ended that war sooner had he chosen to stay with the colonials.


----------

